# Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, March 13, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

Beginning of a tough 3 game in 4 night road trip.

No Mike Miller as he didnt make the trip. Neither did McAdoo. Jason Richardson looks like he'll miss this game for the Magic.

This could be Dwight's last home game in Orlando.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

Is this perhaps the toughest stretch coming up for the season? We all know what happened last time in Orlando. Can't throw up any stinkers in this stretch, gotta go hard after every game. Miller will be missed, but he was already starting to get his minutes reduced with Pittman getting more out of necessity. Perhaps Harris will be activated. It would be interesting to give him a look in the rotation, perhaps against a smaller team where Pittman wouldn't be utilized. He would amp up our athleticism.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

This is crazy:



> Chris Mannix ‏ @ChrisMannixSI
> 
> I'm told Howard prefers going to free agency. Doesn't want a team he is traded to gutted just to get him.
> 
> ...


Pretty crazy after all the drama between MIA/ORL and Howard quickly shutting down any notion of wanting to go to Miami and be part of a super-team when asked earlier this season (or was it last year?) It seemed like he's had a lot of animosity toward us since 2010 went down. I might trade anyone not named LeBron, at this point. Sorry Dwyane, but it would make no sense not to move him for Howard if it were possible. Well, maybe...I keep oscillating back and forth on that one. Not likely at all, though. Will be fun to speculate, pretty cool we've been thrown in there now. If we can get him to demand Miami only, perhaps we could strong arm Orlando into taking Bosh for him. Pipedreaming is fun.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

Part of me thinks the Dwight dream is cool....

The other part of me says no thanks. We'd win like three or four straight championships so easily I don't even think it would be fun. Plus that much talent on one team may actually break the NBA. I don't know how, but I just see something bad happening.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

And just to make sure, that's with no Bosh, right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

Could be to scare the hell out of the Magic so much that they trade him, instead of that possibly happening 

0% chance it happens though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

Yup. How I wish Howard was a year older so he could've come out with the '03 boys, and taken Bosh's spot in 2010. LeWoward would've been so much fun to watch, and defensively the most dominant team ever.

Alright, enough sweating the guy, we have to take him down tomorrow night.

:joel: - I got this.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

How is it even remotely possible for Howard to join us via Free Agency without losing any of the big 3!?!?

(Unless Dwight takes the Vet min)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

It would be at the expense of one of the big 3, in a sign and trade. No way in hell the Magic would do that. They'd probably rather let him walk without getting anything in return, then trade him to Miami for a Bosh or maybe even Wade.

Anyway, not gonna happen so no need to waste time even going over it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

It shall live on in NBA2K.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*



Jace said:


> This is crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty crazy after all the drama between MIA/ORL and Howard quickly shutting down any notion of wanting to go to Miami and be part of a super-team when asked earlier this season (or was it last year?) It seemed like he's had a lot of animosity toward us since 2010 went down. I might trade anyone not named LeBron, at this point. Sorry Dwyane, but it would make no sense not to move him for Howard if it were possible. Well, maybe...I keep oscillating back and forth on that one. Not likely at all, though. Will be fun to speculate, pretty cool we've been thrown in there now. If we can get him to demand Miami only, perhaps we could strong arm Orlando into taking Bosh for him. Pipedreaming is fun.



Would be a bad move to throw LeBron's best bud under the bus like that. I agree it makes us a stronger team on paper, but we'll have a pissed off LeBron. 

That, and we can't treat our franchise player like that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

Yeah I never manage to stay on that side of the fence anyway. Something always pops up in my head that reminds me we just can't do it. I wouldn't even really want to because of my love for Wade, despite him irritating me a bit the past few seasons with his new attitude. I also don't really like Dwight's character qualities, so from a human standpoint, its an easy pass. I don't think its an insult to Dwyane to toss the idea around in one's head, however, considering what Howard brings to the table, and the fact that he's the only one in the league who brings those things at that level.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Game 41: Heat @ Magic (3/13 7:30PM)*

If Loyalty never exsisted, Wade would have been traded a long time ago for Dwight Howard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Had a mistake in the opening. Its a 7pm start tonight, not 7:30PM.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haven't seen a game in a week been really busy. If we lose tonight you guys can blame me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great fastbreak to start the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with an 0-3 start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm getting really tired of these junk throw floaters Rio keeps putting up. It helps if you look like you're trying to make it.

And his 3 game is gone, of course. We should refrain from sending shooters to the ASG shootout. Tired of the post-competition slumps every single guy endures.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful closeout by Rio on Jameer leading to the alley-oop. He made it in time to prevent the three, but clumsily danced backward, allowing an easy lane for the drive and dish. I'm serious, its been nothing but awfulness since that Spalding deal. Hopefully Cole has it going today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There it is Rio.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice job getting in the passing lanes early. Looks like we're gonna challenge them to beat us with the 3 ball again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some great defensive deflections and steals have led to 8 fastbreak points already.

Wade 5-5.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** Bosh, what the hell was that pass. It was literally to two Magic players. He'd be so much better if he got the gunk out of his brain.

Another turnover.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Feel free to join the game Lebron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio passes up wide open three. LeBron throws pass to corner that Wade vacated a long time ago.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus, Rio is eating shit on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is turning back into the most frustrating player to watch again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

finally did something right


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD mad at Pitt for not keeping his hands straight up. Hey UD, how about not letting Davis get around you so easily?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron. he finally got aggressive. Did not think he'd get that over Dwight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD shits his pants. JJ bailed out in transition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole is horrible at the side 3's. always airballs them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> UD mad at Pitt for not keeping his hands straight up. Hey UD, how about not letting Davis get around you so easily?


As soon as I saw Davis backing up UD I knew it wouldnt end well for us.

Encouraging we're only down 3 after that lackluster first quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What are you aiming for NoCole the moon?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-27 after 1


Gotta pick up the D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem you're such a puss


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck at guarding the 3. Bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was the worst bounce pass I've ever seen, Norris.

Sadly, I'm now happy when teams get back against a Norris led fastbreak, at least enough so he won't even consider driving.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, this game started early. 7pm usually means 11am here - what's the deal?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know if Spo should keep sticking with the "rest Dwyane/LeBron together" rotation facet, particularly when we're trailing. Norris can't be trusted to run the team on his own like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sad that we still gave them wide open look after wide open look even when Dwight wasnt in the game. Why not throw a zone at them since their pick and roll has been killing us?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Damn, this game started early. 7pm usually means 11am here - what's the deal?


daylight savings time. We moved the clocks ahead an hour on Sunday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ draws the charge. We lose a bit on rotations and rebounding without Miek Miller, but we do pick up the drawn charges with JJ.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love DWade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333 again

Guy won us a handful of games last season with his shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 3333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 33333

we missed you!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron on triple double alert. 5/4/6 so far.

Mike Miller who? JJ letting it rain.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how did Lebron make that?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

James Jones sparking the run. Here come the "PLAY JJ, SPO!" screamers. Not a bad thing, though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh yeah baby, keep coughin up those turnovers Orlando..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14-0 run by the Heat

Heat already with 21 points off 14 Magic turnovers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boom baby. Great play.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:lebron: waking up


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MANBEARPIG block on Howard after what looked like a sure dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is killing us tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers stinks, thank god for JJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

2 wide open J's for Rio and an open 3 for JJ that could've continued the solid momentum. Come on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

YES! Rio has been demoted from shooting techs. :spo: listened.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333

Great ball movement


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol 20-0 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: 4 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel, NEVER attempt a post pass again..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Joel wanted to get rid of that ball like a hot potato and no one came to him wtf.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: fail


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF was Joel doing there? He ignored a wide-open LeBron behind him 3 times to force a retardedly-easy-to-pick-off pass to someone posting up. Come on man, even the Magic commentators are making fun of you in the midst of their frustration. You already provide so little offensively you can't be doing that kind of shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich got a flagrant?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q is always super juiced to play us. I wonder how his exit from Miami was.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Joel wanted to get rid of that ball like a hot potato and no one came to him wtf.


LeBron was behind him WIDE OPEN behind the three point line and he looked him off at least twice. Made no sense. Why do some of our players brains shrink during simple basketball maneuvers?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Awww Q what's wrong Q? U mad?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-45 at the half

Great run to end the 2nd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice 2nd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Q is always super juiced to play us. I wonder how his exit from Miami was.


He made it seem like he didn't want to come back after The Decision because he wanted to start, but I'm sure he wanted to return and we just told him we were looking elsewhere. He was sure he'd get a starting job in Orlando. He doesn't even start when JRich is out. Funny thing is, if it weren't for the Heat he'd be overseas or kicking it with Shimmy in the DLeague.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe Q is the studio gangster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird. JJax is doing the pre and post game show with John Crotty from the fox studio in Ft. Lauderdale. I wonder why he didnt go on this trip?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh playing great so far tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade should not be guarding Redick. He's our laziest defender. It should be either Mario or Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CBBBB


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*BOSHASAURUS REX*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 being just that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pfft.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: swag!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 bad fouls in a row and now the Magic are shooting free throws the rest of the way.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Did I hear a Lets Go Heat chant in Orlando.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Udonis. Brick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio passes up an open 3 and another half court set dissolves into a UD open jumper missed. Can't keep settling for that. Its a turnover.

Now Rio comes up and misses an attempt out of rhythm. Stupidity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad pass by Udonis, missed shot by Udonis, and now an and1 off a foul by Udonis.


:nonono:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What is haslem's shooting % this year it has to be awful..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Facepalm at those past few mins. Awful.

I blame UD. Far out he sucks these days.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> What is haslem's shooting % this year it has to be awful..


41%...8% below his career average...on open 15 footers and point blank dunk/layin's....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stephen Jackson going back to GSW with Bogut. OK.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was that a trifecta for Dwyane?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As usual, we're giving up a ton of offensive boards. We have to figure this out by the playoffs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem did something positive!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think UD's suck is contagious. Horrible pass by LeBron.

Wow, UD made one.

Our 10th point this quarter. Deplorable.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> 41%...8% below his career average...on open 15 footers and point blank dunk/layin's....


I was betting under 40 for sure. I'm surprised.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We turned to poo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is experiencing major shrinkage. That turnaround was as if he was aiming for a Fisher Price basket.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I figured out the problem... we need more James Jones.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pittman showing Anthony how to bang with Dwight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounding has been BAD tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think I'd rather just see LeBron pull up for the less contested, balanced three for those end-of-quarter shots rather than the contested, off-balanced, step-back, long 2. He hits those pull-up threes at a nice clip, particularly in reduced-pressure situations like the end of a quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Awful 3rd quarter. 1 quarter game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-72 after 3

Pretty awful 3rd quarter. Game turned once Joel picked up his 4th and UD came in to replace him.

+/- is never that reliable a stat, but tonight Mario and UD are our worst +/- players.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NoCole is such a boneheaded rookie.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Close game, offense struggling, so of course, we start the 4th and most important quarter with Lebron and Wade on the bench...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol - why didnt Wade get that call against Indy? SMH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** did UD just make that over Dwight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD....scored?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole u ****in suck what are u doing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris needs to sit. Not his night tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo wtf get Wade/Bron in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This Wade and Lebron-less lineup that started the 4th has scored 2 points. They are lucky that the Magic have only scored 6. Hopefully Spo doesnt decide to go a minute too long with this group and puts Wade in after this timeout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is in AI mode, with the misses. Battier leaves QRich wide open on the three point line. Book it.

What are you here for Battier? Not that.

Jesus, time for the Big 2 to come back. This offense is atrocious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was quite a generous continuation call for Howard.

Nice turn around Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big steal by Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: that was sick


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BattiNAY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, two big misses by Battier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bane Shattier has swooped in to soil the sheets.

I guess he's never going to be even semi-reliable for offense here. His little hot streaks are nice, but so far none have amounted to anything remotely consistent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ or Shane right now? JJ atleast can shoot....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill say it again Jace, Bane Shattier is an underrated nickname :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad luck on that roll on Wade's shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another wide open 3 that is missed..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Lebron gets aggressive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio stinks these days. What happened bro.

The 3pt contest curse strikes again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its starting to becoming a trend. When Mario and Cole give us nothing, we lose. Tonight they are a combined 5-18 shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hack a Dwight time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big tip by Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hack-a-Dwight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Didnt work this time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hack a Dwight, huh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: this ****ing guy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Howard goes 2/2 again ima be pissed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Turkey...jesus.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier misses another 3 and Nelson hits a 3 on the other end...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

James Jones woulda made both of those 3s Battier missed :SMH:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Poetic justice that Battier decrepit ass gave up the three that may bury us after he misses two huge ones (after missing two other huge ones, mind you.) **** him, he's been more shit that good this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seems like we can only make 4th quarter shots if Wade is the one making the pass. Lebron has given guys WIDE open shots, yet they cant hit them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

W A D E!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane just Shat us out of this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad someone appreciates it WC!

And I'm not digging that hack-a-Dwight by Spo, even before he made both. I'd rather us make them try to score on our D. Bad move there, obviously particularly if we lose.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: THIS ****IN GUY


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was about to type, Live by the 3, die by the 3, right as Wade rose to shoot. Then he makes it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Glad someone appreciates it WC!
> 
> And I'm not digging that hack-a-Dwight by Spo, even before he made both. I'd rather us make them try to score on our D. Bad move there, obviously particularly if we lose.


Wade and James 4-4 from downtown tonight.

Yeah I didnt like that call either. Backfired, and now we're tied. Could've got a stop...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should get last shot though, which hopefully should be good....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IN AND OUT. AAAAAH.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In and out. OMFG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Leggo!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

My dick twitched on that one. Damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Halfway down and out! OUCH


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NBATV neglected to show Dwyane's 3, I was pretty confused for a moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, this is great. just the type of game and opponent, you want to be playing on the 1st night of a road/road back to back..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane was a little too far out on that one, I thought he'd sink one for sure.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Well, this is great. just the type of game and opponent, you want to be playing on the 1st night of a road/road back to back..


Before Chicago, who of course is resting tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo shouldnt of gone hack a Dwight. BACKFIRED.

Still feel Wade should've gone to the hoop there. You got JJ Redick on you man, take it strong to the hole! or got a bit closer and pull up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh taking some whack shots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a foul by Bane? Did he fart on him?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How far does Spo let a player snowball before he decides they're not going to rubberband back and make a great play. Shattier is abhorrent on both ends right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario just made up for that horrible decision


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Umm..where art thou manbearpig?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh on Dwight? And Rio's gotta shoot that. Certain guys shouldnt be on the floor right now.

And LeBron is ghastly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's our continuation!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Erm...whats that call?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are we getting points and the ball?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** was that not an and1 and how the **** was Lebron not fouled on that drive?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOUL!!??


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron gets no calls when he attacks late, but he could've come up with a better attempt than that I'd think.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow we just got HOSED


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How the **** was that not an and1 and how the **** was Lebron not fouled on that drive?


No explanation.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jameer, you're staring at your hand? Is this because it's the best game you've played all season, you filthy scrub.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs flubbed this one up at the end, but once again it was crap performances in crucial moments that killed this one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously, how was that not and 1, or atleast a foul on that LBJ drive? Speechless.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*REFS YOU SUCK*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Chalmers. Dude really shouldn't be in the game right now. I dont care who has to guard their back court. JJ should be in. Good one, :spo:

Need the one in Chicago tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nelson with the dagger


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Udonis blitzes the pick and roll, then gets easily beaten by Nelson...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're screwed


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Jameer kick Bosh there or was Chris somehow moving backwards on the block attempt?

The **** is Rio doing?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh/UD...works everytime in killing a lead :spo:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So many things wrong with this game. Embarrassing that we're losing to this team twice. They've lost to the Bobcats twice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Did Jameer kick Bosh there or was Chris somehow moving backwards on the block attempt?
> 
> The **** is Rio doing?


I believe Dwight was clearing the path, which is why Bosh couldnt get over to block it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio is getting bitched by Jameer Nelson...embarassing


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Bosh/UD...works everytime in killing a lead :spo:


Don't get how the man is comfortable with Bosh on Dwight down the stretch. **** off, Spo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll live with that shot by LeBron. Would've been huge if he hit it, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron, Mario, UD, Battier, Cole have all shit the bed tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LeChoked again


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We do not deserve to win this game so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still time. Gonna need a miracle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, that's the best three we could've gotten?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why the **** are we settling for 3's?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That'll be game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Better yet - why isn't JJ in the game if we need a 3? 

You know, your best 3pt shooter?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*punching the air*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron, Mario, UD, Battier, Cole have all shit the bed tonight.


Would've taken a miracle to win with that. No idea how we were up big early. Just realized we've scored 42 since half time. Pathetic.

These Magic commentators are hilarious. They've been trying their best to insult every Heat player the whole game, as if what they have going on is superior. Look at your team, douches.

Man, our big guns have had ample opportunities to erase a lot of rubbish from this game. Clank after clank after clank.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Better yet - why isn't JJ in the game if we need a 3?
> 
> You know, your best 3pt shooter?


Because not having a Battier or UD in late in the game would make :spo:'s head explode


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Simple math.

Bane Shattier - 2pts, 4rbs, 3ast, 2stl, 1-5fg, 0-4 3fg, 28 mins, -8
James Jones - 8pts, 3-5 fg, 2-3 3fg, 15 mins, +10


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Better yet - why isn't JJ in the game if we need a 3?
> 
> You know, your best 3pt shooter?


This. Spoelstra drank his Milk of Magnesia before bed right along with Shattier and Co. tonight. Awful performance on all fronts. Not impressed, Magic.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

So i guess that means Howard stays at Orlando!He has to!They've beaten MIAMI!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** this game. We blew it in that 4th quarter with retarded non-Wade/LBJ lineups to start.

Spo needs to check himself. We are NOT a good team with the Bosh/UD lineup.

Battier is giving sweet FA. Bane Shattier is correct.

Why is it that every single time I get to watch this team play, I come away more frustrated than I expected. I know we're a good team...I just don't know if we have the mentality, heart or smarts of a championship winning team.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wanna puke.

That's the problem with the big 3. When none of them are legit 3 points threat and you have 2 similar player, other teams can clog up the lane late in game and put us away.

Spo will never pull Bron or Bosh out to spread the floor with 3 point shooters.

We have JJ, Battier and Miller (Albeit injured) but it is useless to have that depth because we will almost never have 2 of them on the floor at the same time.

In closing games, it should be

Chalmers/Wade/miller/JJ/Bron/

But that will never ****ing happen.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Miami almost looked like they wanted Dwight to win so he stays in town.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I doubt one win will make Dwight stay in town. He's gone.

And that lineup would get murdered on D. Lebron is a freak, but he can't guard Dwight man.

My problem at the moment has to do with our rotation, it's not right. Too much Battier and Haslem. I know they are solid defenders, but Haslem too often is giving up size. We desperately need to acquire someone who'se a legit 6'10+ with some bulk that can rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game was lost when Battier and Mario missed those 5 open 3's in the 4th quarter, 4 by Battier, that would have given us a two or 3 possession game late in the 4th.

Lebron was awful in the 2nd half and OT, but he was the reason that Mario and Battier got those wide open 3's. He made great passes. He just had no mid range game today. Cant even remember him hitting a mid range J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Forgot to mention Spo and his dumbass Hack-A-Dwight too. Cheers on that one, Spotard :spo:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can't blame him on that one. I would've done it too. 

Dwight was awful from the line tonight. Just got unlucky that he happened to hit those 2 when he did, then go on to miss every other free throw he took in the 4th and OT.

Anyway, credit to the Magic. They've beaten the Bulls, Pacers and Heat in the past week.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat had 0 free throws in the entire 2nd half and OT. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wouldn't. Get the stop, no free passes.

Magic hit the big shots, we folded. Also got hosed by the refs on the and 1 by Bosh, and the no call on Lebron's drive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat had 0 free throws in the entire 2nd half and OT. Pretty crazy.


Wow, really?

That's ****ed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That no continuation call on the Bosh and-1 was a major killer here. Really would love to hear an explanation on that one, especially with Dwight getting fouled on the ground, the Heat players who fouled him letting go (because, normally, the play would be over) him throwing up a shot afterward and them counting that. Just blatantly bias officiating, whether conscious or not.

In terms of things under the Heat's control, though, Cole needs to figure himself out. He can't pass right now, and he's taking awful shots instead. Terrible, terrible shot selection.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah - the fact Dwight got the and 1 to count under iffier circumstances is what grinds my gears. Blatant crap.

And agree about NoCo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏ @IraHeatBeat Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> How in the heck can Ed Malloy be a crew chief (we'll debate whether he should be a referee at another date)?


So true. Guy is ****ing garbage.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hack a Dwight was the right call because we were down and our offense was really not flowing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We were tied the 2nd time, maybe even up 2 at the time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We were tied, and our defense was good enough to get the stop. Awful call by Spo, and hopefully he recognizes it. It wasnt that we got unlucky, we would've been lucky if Dwight missed. 2-10 means he's going to hit at least one of his next couple.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like we were actually up 2. It was after Battier's tip in:


Shane Battier personal take (Dwight Howard draws the foul)
89-87
2:31
Chris Bosh offensive rebound
89-87
2:25
89-88
Dwight Howard makes free throw 1 of 2
2:25
89-89
Dwight Howard makes free throw 2 of 2


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoops, yeah. That's what I meant my bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still pissed about the hack a Dwight :|.

Up 2 with 2 minutes left...unnecessary :yep:


----------

